# Moss at Home Depot



## jlb (Oct 15, 2006)

I saw some moss at Home Depot in the lawn and garden section. It was called Scottish Moss? It is in a 4" container and there were different types: long and whispy to short (and darker) and compact to the ground. I wonder how this would do in a terrarium. Oh, Walmart has this as well, called Irish Moss there.


----------



## AaronAcker (Aug 15, 2007)

I attempted to use irish moss that i found at a local green house in one of my larger vivariums. It died with in a month. I believe the requirements for this moss is cooler temps, dry (at least less than most vivs) and shade.


----------



## jlb (Oct 15, 2006)

Good to know. I may just order from black jungle or brian's tropicals.


----------



## AaronAcker (Aug 15, 2007)

I would highly reccomend ordering from black jungle or brians tropicals, very good products and service. BUT you also have quite a few options in regards to moss' that you can use as ground cover, really depends on what you're looking for, and what purpose the moss will be serving?


----------



## bLue_reverie (Mar 2, 2008)

I believe I know which moss you are talking about. I purchased it, stuck around for maybe 2 months and just died on me. Definitely a coniferous type moss. But even in that environment, I couldn't get it to spread. I may know of some similar mosses that are a little more hardier but look quite the same, although those too won't do well in a tropical setting.


----------



## thumbnail (Sep 18, 2005)

I have an idea for you. Look around the local bigger green houses(nurseries) for the moss growing on the ground. I have very good luck with this stuff. I would suggest letting it grow out of the tank for a couple of months first so if any pesticides or fertilizers were used you can be assured that they are cycled out.


----------

